# Facebook refuse de s'ouvrir



## Medellin (2 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous. 

Facebook refuse de s'ouvrir. Le message suivant apparait au milieu de la page.

Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page " https://fr-fr.facebook.com/ " car Safari ne peut pas établir une connexion sécurisée au serveur " fr-fr.facebook.com "

Que faire ? Je suis un noob de l'informatique.  

Merci par avance


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2014)

bienvenue
déjà si tu passais par le site de base ca devrait aller

ca
https://www.facebook.com


----------



## Medellin (2 Juillet 2014)

merci de votre réponse mais ca ne marche pas, le même message s'affiche.




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juillet 2014)

du navigateur utilsé ( inconnu)
virer les caches 
et les cookies facebook et mot de passe facebook

et recommencer

tester sur un autre navigateur
et sur autre session


----------



## Medellin (3 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour, malheureusement je suis un NOOB de l'informatique, cookies, caches ca ne me parle pas. 
Pourriez vous m'expliquer les démarches ? Suis-je obligé de télécharger un autre navigateur que Safari ? 

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juillet 2014)

Rien n'oblige à avoir plusieurs navigateurs
mais c'est VIVEMENT recommandé , au moins deux ou 3 , pareil pour sessions
c'est du bon sens d'avoir plusieurs outils à dispo
( t'as certainement pas qu'une seule paire de chaussettes, ni qu' un seul verre, là c'est pareil)

quant au nettoyage safari c'est simple ( et expliqué dans l'aide safari)

tu vas dans tes preferences Safari ( menu safari/preferences)
et dans les onglets " mots de passe" ( pour virer mot de passe fessebouque)
et dans  onglets "confidentialité"   partie sur les cookies ( données de sites  cookies)
tu y tapes facebook et t'auras une masse de cookies à virer

pas forcement important de s'occuper des caches pour l'instant


----------



## Medellin (3 Juillet 2014)

Rien à faire, il n'y avait que 2 cookies à virer. Idem pour les mots de passe. Une fois fait, le même message s'affiche en essayant d'aller sur facbook.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juillet 2014)

bizarre

essaye avec d'autres navigateurs
ou safari d'une autre session
( même session  invité  pour un test temporaire ca suffira)


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juillet 2014)

As tu testé dans une autre session, comme pascal te l'a demandé ?

Si tu ne sais pas créer une autre session : Préférences système / Utilisateurs et groupes / Session Invité : coche la case pour autoriser les invités et lance cette session _Invités_.


----------



## Medellin (3 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour, session invité créée, test negatif, ca ne marche pas. Je peux peut être essayer avec un autre navigateur ? Chrome par exemple ?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juillet 2014)

Oui, Chrome ou Firefox


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juillet 2014)

Une autre mini possibilité 
un probleme de mot de passe
(mal rentré,  hack de compte ou souci coté serveurs facebook)


----------



## Medellin (3 Juillet 2014)

J'ai installé Chrome, après une dizaine de tentative, facebook marche, mais la page est extrêmement lente, au moins une minute 30 pour une page d'accueil douteuse. Je ne comprend pk du jour au lendemain je dois être obligé de télécharger un nouveau navigateur pour un facebook mega lent... 

J'ai plusieurs fois recu un message comme quoi un autre ordinateur utilise la même adresse ip que moi. Ca n'aurait pas un lien ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juillet 2014)

l'affire ip
ca vient d'où?

ca peut etr le message standard de fessebouque quand on change de navigateur
 indiquant qu'un autre  navigateur s'est connecté ( ou le même via autre session ou vraiment autre navigateur , aux yeux de fssebouque c'est comme un autre ordi)
et normalement il demande ok pas ok pour le mémoriser ( ou pas)
--
in off topic
on rappelle qu'il y a eu aussi l'affaire Heartbleed concernant les sites sécurisés ( http*S*)
et que pour eviter de mauvaise surprises  il est recommandé de changer de mot de passe  sur les sites qui ont pris des contre mesures 
( le faire avant que le site change des trucs ne sert à rien)

selon lastpass , facebook etait vulnerable   au moment de la découverte de la faille mais depuis  a pris des contremesures
et recommande de changer le mot de passe

je te conseillerai de changer ton mot de passe
(sauf si tu l'as déjà fait en stratégie anti hearbleed)


----------

